# We saleExcellent price,including indoor,outdoor strains,feminized,White seeds,Medical



## samara1 (Aug 25, 2007)

NEVILLE'S HAZE (10 Seeds) 45usd Minimum Order 100 seeds
AK 47 (10 Seeds) 35usd Minimum Order 100 seeds
THC BOMB (10 Seeds) 40usd Minimum order 100 Seeds
PREMIUM SEEDS MIX (10 seeds) 42usd Minimum order 100seeds
LOWRYDER 2 (10 Seeds) 47usd Minimum order 100 seeds
EASY SATIVA (10 Seeds) 50usd Minimum Order 100usd
AURORA INDICA (10 Seeds) 40usd Minumum order 100 seeds
MIXED SATIVA (10 Seeds) 45 Minumum order 100 seeds
NEVILLE'S HAZE (10 Seeds) 51 Minumum order 100 seeds
SWEET BUD (10 Seeds) 38 Minumum order 100 seeds
BLUEBERRY (10 Seeds) 39 Minumum order 100 seeds
MISTY (10 Seeds) 40 Minumum order 100 seeds
For order enquiries contact us on
[email protected].
[email protected]


----------

